# I went into X and had a couple of bevvies and a bit of a boogie.



## M2k

I'm needing a translation of:

On Saturday night, I went into (name of club) and had a couple of bevies and a bit of a boogie.


This is a very colloquial and young sentence. I was wondering if anyone could attempt a translation in French keeping the same sort of style. 

a bit of a boogie= dance.   
a couple of bevies=alcoholic drinks.


I'm looking for a translation that quite contemporary and 'slangy' if you see what I mean.


My attempt is:

Samedi dernier je suis allé à (name of club) et j'ai eu deux ou trois verres et guinché un peu. 

However this doesn't seem to flow very nicely. Any better ideas please!


----------



## Franglais1969

M2k said:


> I'm needing a translation of:
> 
> On Saturday night, I went into (name of club) and had a couple of bevvies and a bit of a boogie.
> 
> 
> This is a very colloquial and young sentence. I was wondering if anyone could attempt a translation in French keeping the same sort of style.
> 
> a bit of a boogie= dance.
> a couple of bevies=alcoholic drinks.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a translation that quite contemporary and 'slangy' if you see what I mean.
> 
> 
> My attempt is:
> 
> Samedi dernier je suis allé a (name of club) et j'ai eu deux ou trois verres et guinché un peu.
> 
> However this does seem to flow very nicely. Any better ideas please!



Minor correction for those learning English.


----------



## M2k

Mea-culpa!


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

"J'ai pris/bu une couple de coups/bocs/ et fait quelques pas de danse"
"J'ai trinqué et me suis dandiné un peu" ?


----------



## Xavier11222

> Samedi dernier je suis allé à (name of club) et j'ai eu deux ou trois verres et guinché un peu.


It does flow well enough, I think. I'd say _Je suis allé à XX, j'ai pris deux ou trois verres et j'ai un peu dansé_, although I like _j'ai_ _guinché. _


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Alors pourquoi pas "j'ai trinqué et guinché l'autre soir dans un estaminet mal famé" ?


----------



## xtrasystole

M2k said:


> My attempt is:
> Samedi dernier je suis allé à (name of club) et j'ai eu deux ou trois verres et guinché un peu


Pas mal, pas mal... 

En corrigeant très légèrement pour peut-être davantage de naturel : _'Samedi dernier je suis allé à (name of club)*,* *j'ai bu* deux ou trois verres et guinché un peu'_ (a comma instead of 'et').


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Je crois que "bevvies" est plus argotique que "verres" qui seraient tout simplement "drinks" en anglais, non ?


----------



## xtrasystole

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Je crois que "bevvies" est plus argotique que "verres" qui seraient tout simplement "drinks" en anglais, non ?


Oui c'est vrai, mais je ne trouve pas de terme plus argotique que _'verre'_.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

C'est pourquoi j'ai proposé "coups/bocs" pour "bevvies" qui ne s'emploie même pas de notre côté de l'Atlantique ...


----------



## xtrasystole

En France, "boire un bock" signifiait "boire une bière" et ne s'utilise plus depuis les années 60. Ça me rappelle mon grand-père (qu'il repose en paix) quand il disait _"Viens, mon petit. Je vais boire un bock. Tu prendras une grenadine"_ <soupir>


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Reste l'un des "400 coups" !  Et le verbe "trinquer" qui a l'avantage de rimer avec "guinché" que nous n'employons pas ici non plus.  Mais l'argot parisien devrait bien s'entendre avec le "cockney slang", non ?


----------



## RuK

Attends, a couple of bevvies and a bit of a boogie, ce n'est pas le même registre du tout qu" 'estaminet'. Il faut un argot bien corsé.


----------



## archijacq

xtrasystole said:


> Oui c'est vrai, mais je ne trouve pas de terme plus argotique que _'verre'_.



prendre quelques pots
écluser quelques godets


----------



## xtrasystole

archijacq said:


> écluser quelques godets


Oui c'est pas mal du tout, camarade archijacq. On pourrait alors dire : _'Samedi dernier je suis allé à (name of club), *j'ai éclusé* deux__ ou trois *godets* et guinché un peu'_. 
Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## JerseyRich

Is this a popular phrase amongst the French Canadians?  or France "*J'ai trinqué et me suis dandiné un peu"*
Reverso translates this as "* I drank and waddled a while*" which sounds quite good if you are going out for a few drinks and a dance.





Oluc (Yvon) said:


> "J'ai pris/bu une couple de coups/bocs/ et fait quelques pas de danse"
> "J'ai trinqué et me suis dandiné un peu" ?


----------



## archijacq

je trouve que "guincher", c'est vraiment vieux jeu...
"se dandiner" - cela me rappelle la ringarde danse des canards


----------



## itka

archijacq said:


> je trouve que "guincher", c'est vraiment vieux jeu...
> "se dandiner" - cela me rappelle la ringarde danse des canards



Tu me l'enlèves de la bouche !

Je ne peux juger du registre de la phrase initiale, mais puisque vous parlez d'argot et de jeunes, je crois qu'il faut absolument trouver autre chose que "guincher" ou "se dandiner" qui sont passablement ridicules dans ce contexte... A moins que le but ne soit humoristique ? (comme je l'ai dit, je ne sais pas du tout quel effet produit la phrase initiale).


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Le WordReference donne bien "guincher" pour "to boogie" alors je suis satisfait, quoique chez nous où guincher ne se dit pas, "se déhancher" serait préférable à "se dandiner".
Comme "bevvies" n'est pas dans le dico, j'opterais pour ce qui ressemble beaucoup à de l'argot parisien :  "j'ai eclusé deux ou trois pots/godets ..."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Samedi dernier je suis allé au Macumba. Je m'en suis jeté deux ou trois (derrière la cravate) et je suis allé bouger mon corps (sur la piste)...


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

J'aime bien "jeté .. derrière la cravate" mais préférerais "me déhancher sur la piste" ...


----------



## LMorland

itka said:


> Comme je l'ai dit, je ne sais pas du tout quel effet produit la phrase initiale.


I have no idea either how that phrase sounds to someone from the U.K. I have to say, though, that my first impression was amazement that "boogie" is current lingo _chez les jeunes anglais _because it's really _vieux jeu _in the States. (And to me "bevvies" sounds like something out of _A Clockwork Orange!_ )

P.S. For the sake of bicontinental completeness (and at the risk of not myself being young enough to properly render "college-speak"), I'd say,_ "We knocked back a couple of beers and hit the dance floor."  _As you can see, the slang is expressed by the verbs and not by the nouns.


----------



## Franglais1969

For LMorland:

*bevvy *[bévvi]
(_slang_) _noun_ (_plural_ *bevvies*)  

*a drink: *an alcoholic  drink _We went out for a few bevvies._
_intransitive verb_ (_3rd person  present singular_ *bevvies*, _present participle_ *bevvying*,  _past and past participle_ *bevvied*) 

*drink something: *to drink  alcohol [Late 19th century. Shortening of beverage]  *

on the bevvy* spending time drinking  alcohol (_slang_)
*
Microsoft® Encarta® 2007. © 1993-2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.*


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

De là à faire un glissement de sens et traduire "bevvie" par "beuverie" il n'y a qu'un pas, n'est-ce pas, que d'aucuns n'hésiteront pas à franchir après avoir pris/bu un coup de trop !


----------



## LMorland

Dear Franglais,

Thanks so much for the reference.  I just found the below as well [http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/b.htm]: 



> * bevvied up * _Adj._ Drunk. Occasionally shortened to _bevvied_.                   *
> bevvy * _Noun._ A general term for an alcoholic drink. Taken from the          word _beverage_. Cf. 'bevvied up'.


It's a cute term.  Do you use it yourself?  And do you say "boogie" as well?  

(The other day [http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=726140] you mentioned that the phrase "you wanna toke, man" sounded like it came from a 60's hippie film; well, "boogie" sounds to me -- as an AE speaker -- as if it came from that same film! )


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Samedi dernier je suis allé au Macumba. Je m'en suis jeté deux ou trois (derrière la cravate) et je suis allé bouger mon corps (sur la piste)...


J'aime bien ta trad. _Guincher_ fait courir des frissons d'horreur le long de ma colonne vertébrale, c'était déjà ringard quand j'étais jeune et cela m'évoque irrésistiblement Arletty.
Je dirais, pour le début de la phrase :
_Samedi je suis sorti au_...


----------



## Franglais1969

LMorland said:


> Dear Franglais,
> 
> Thanks so much for the reference.  I just found the below as well [http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/b.htm]:
> 
> It's a cute term.  Do you use it yourself?  And do you say "boogie" as well?
> 
> (The other day [http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=726140] you mentioned that the phrase "you wanna toke, man" sounded like it came from a 60's hippie film; well, "boogie" sounds to me -- as an AE speaker -- as if it came from that same film! )



I use bevvy sometimes.  I am more likely to say, *I am going on a session *though.

Boogie to me is very 70s; I have used it once or twice in my life, but not often.


----------



## LMorland

Franglais1969 said:


> I use bevvy sometimes.  I am more likely to say, *I am going on a session *though.


Wow!  _Very_ interesting.  Never heard it before. 


Franglais1969 said:


> Boogie to me is very 70s; I have used it once or twice in my life, but not often.


You're right: it's much more 70s than 60s.  _Ringard en tout cas._


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Mais les pertes terminologiques ici signalées sont-elles alarmantes ou simplement normales ?  Il appert que "bock" n'est plus employé, que "sandwich" a remplacé les équivalents espagnols et ainsi de suite. Faudrait-il se mettre au verlan français et au cockney anglais, sans parler du slang américain ?


----------



## M2k

Thanks for the replies 



> _We knocked back a couple of beers and hit the dance floor_



Thats the sort of thing I was trying to say. If anyone can translate that. I agree boogie is a little depassé in England, but when you say boogie it has the funky notion to it.


----------



## LMorland

M2k said:


> I agree boogie is a little depassé in England, but when you say boogie it has the funky notion to it.


The same would be true in the U.S.  If you're with people you know really well, and you want to get them back on the dance floor, you could say *"Let's boogie!"* They would smile, but that funky _"Get down, tonight!"_ attitude would be conveyed.


----------



## cirrus

M2k said:


> I agree boogie is a little depassé in England, but when you say boogie it has the funky notion to it.


I think boogie is coming back. It's more than a tad ironic and is likely to be used to suggest someone who is old enough to know better is slinking into a club when rather than going to bed, getting up early in the morning to get on with a invigourating bit of gardening or something equally respectable.


----------



## LMorland

cirrus said:


> I think boogie is coming back.


Apparently it is!  This report just in from a 9th grader at an all-girls' (Catholic) high school on the East Coast of the U.S. 
_(For terminology, see note at bottom of post)_:

* * * * *​ 
We have this chant that we do a lot: 

Everyone except Freshmen: _Freshman Freshman, are you ready?!_

Freshmen: _Ready!_

Everyone else: _Freshman Freshman, are you ready?!_

Freshmen: _Ready!_

And then we Freshmen start dancing.

Then the same with the Sophomores, then Juniors, and then Seniors, but when the Seniors dance, they sing:

_Hold on, wait a minute, put a little booty in it!  
Boogie, boogie, boogie-a-boogie down! 
Boogie, boogie, boogie-a-boogie down!_
___________
 9th graders = Freshmen (14-15 years old)
10th graders = Sophomores (15-16 years old)
11th graders = Juniors (16-17 years old)
12th graders = Seniors (17-18 years old)


----------

